# Fish Artificial Swim Bladder



## SinCrisis

Saw this today, very very cool.

Disabled fish can swim the right way up again after his owner makes him a LIFE JACKET to stop him sinking to the bottom of his tank | Mail Online


----------



## jadaBlu

Nice story he looks really cute and not discontented with his lifejacket,


----------

